# Nitrite Poisoning



## gigist (Jun 12, 2011)

It was recommended that I start a new thread in this section (following up from: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=83793)

Here is a video of his breathing. I have since moved him to this fresh water 20 minutes ago. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itneYs5YI60

I know the quality is bad, hopefully you can see enough. 

Thanks,


----------



## gigist (Jun 12, 2011)

His breathing is starting to balance a bit out since I moved him to this new tank. When he gets air, it's not coming out of his gills anymore (it was). Also when he would get a gulp of air, he would get hiccups until an air bubble came out (this is no longer happening either).


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

He should technically be fine with pristine water and for the next few days. I personally don't see why you resorted to extreme measures such as H2O2 to reduce nitrites when you could have just done a large water change. @[email protected]

Depending on what concentration your H2O2 was at (also along with putting a teaspoon in 10G), it IS an antibacterial bleach alongside being one of the most powerful oxidizing agents out there. While most living organisms can break down safe amounts of H2O2, I would have probably triple checked the concentration.

Small amounts of H2O2 are safe for emergency oxygenation for gasping fish, but seeing as a betta is a labyrinth breather, I would find this method to not really be appropriate for said species. It would work better on something like goldfish.

Anyway that's enough educational blabber for the night, lol. I guess you could also lower his water so it's easier for him to reach up for air. I hope he gets well soon


----------



## gigist (Jun 12, 2011)

bahamut285 said:


> He should technically be fine with pristine water and for the next few days. I personally don't see why you resorted to extreme measures such as H2O2 to reduce nitrites when you could have just done a large water change. @[email protected]
> 
> Depending on what concentration your H2O2 was at (also along with putting a teaspoon in 10G), it IS an antibacterial bleach alongside being one of the most powerful oxidizing agents out there. While most living organisms can break down safe amounts of H2O2, I would have probably triple checked the concentration.
> 
> ...


Yeah he's now in a 1 gal tank for now until I can get the proper conditioner. Will flush the 10 gal tomorrow.


----------



## gigist (Jun 12, 2011)

Now my question to you folks is will the breathing go back to normal with correct water conditions? How long are we looking at? How can I treat/cure it? Aqua salt or does it just take time?

I want to proactively fix this poisoning... please help with any advice.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

The primary concern is that the poisoning leads to a condition in the blood which hinders its ability to carry oxygen, which in turn causes your fish to have great difficulty breathing.

A lot of people use low level salt to counteract nitrate, but usually with the fish in the water you had taken out. (Don't put him back in)
I would go ahead and pre-dissolve 1 tsp per gallon of AQ salt along with water conditioner and use that with him, doing daily 100% water changes and adding in the salt/conditioner each time until his symptoms are gone.

Lets just say, nitrite poisoning if very deadly and I hope you got him in time =(

His breathing will go back to normal when he is feeling/doing better. It shouldn't take but a few days. I noticed in your other thread did you acclimate him to the new 1 gal? (having him in a cup, periodically taking out water from the cup and adding in the tank water from the 1 gal for 20 mins or so) You said it was the same temp, but it definitely wasn't the same chemistry. It could be the reason he may still be gasping, from shock.

I wish you the best.


----------



## gigist (Jun 12, 2011)

Myates said:


> The primary concern is that the poisoning leads to a condition in the blood which hinders its ability to carry oxygen, which in turn causes your fish to have great difficulty breathing.
> 
> A lot of people use low level salt to counteract nitrate, but usually with the fish in the water you had taken out. (Don't put him back in)
> I would go ahead and pre-dissolve 1 tsp per gallon of AQ salt along with water conditioner and use that with him, doing daily 100% water changes and adding in the salt/conditioner each time until his symptoms are gone.
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

Ekk, about acclimating him, I didn't . Really wanted to get him outta there before it got any worse. He's sitting on top of the thermometer, sleeping (I put it close to the top so he doesn't need to reach much for air). What should I do in regards to the shock? Also, I'm keeping the water around 80 degrees F.

I'll be doing a full water change once I pick up the salt and Prime. Or should I wait? I fear the conditioner I have isn't working in regards to killing nitrites and ammonia. 

Thank you Myates... I appreciate it!

P.S: Gosh, I wish these fish wouldn't be so dang complicated! Amazing how balanced lakes and oceans are in regards to all this! I'm learning though while kicking myself!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Your conditioner is fine, it's better then nothing right now. Wait on a water change until you can get the stuff, as that way he won't be stressing out excessively.
If you can, raise the temp to 82, warm temp usually helps them. 
Make sure to acclimate him to the new water with prime & salt (and make sure to dissolve the salt prior to putting him in it). 

You really can't do too much other then what you are/going to be doing as far as the shock and the poisoning. Just do daily 100% water changes adding in the salt/Prime each time until you see him doing better. Otherwise, it's his battle right now. Also.. keep him in a dim area to help keep him soothed, anything to reduce stress right now.. (other then the water changes, but that is needed heh)

And yeah, so much for "no hassle" fish =P The things these little ones can put us through sometimes!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Can you give us a complete history on the fish, starting with when you brought him home, what you did exactly (as well as you can remember) and when?

FWIW there are no 'no hassle' fish. It is a complete myth that pet stores propagate to sell more product. Fish require A LOT of upkeep.


----------



## gigist (Jun 12, 2011)

Will keep you guys updated (if you so wish ). I did everything said in this thread, salt and prime, 81 degrees F, dark area... and he's still breathing hard, we'll see tomorrow morning (it has slowed down a bit). 

I tried feeding him a few hours ago and he won't eat (it's been 24 hrs), which is fine from my understanding. (He doesn't like that 1 gal tank and never eats when I water change him, while in that tank.)

Also, I had the tank water checked at Petco and everything came back fine (no high amounts of anything)... however, I believe the guy had no idea what he was doing. 

Thanks again!


----------



## gigist (Jun 12, 2011)

Also, I'm about to start draining out the 10 gal, and restart it with prime, salt, and plant food.


----------

